# little advise on t111 waterproofing



## vaultf600 (Apr 6, 2007)

i'm building a deck on a the second story of a building sided with t111. the deck cantilievers out of the building.so i have cut a large swath down the building where the second floor rim joist is so i can stick my new cantilievering joist in from the outside. my question is is there a good way to flash the "bottom" of the t111 i just cut open. i plan on blocking between joists. and trying to run my siding up to the cut line with the z flashing but if i can't do that is there another way to fash the top and bottom of the cut open area that has blocks and joists now there. the reason it would be hard to run the t111 back up is that the joists are sistered to the originals the new joists are 2 then 3 then 2 then 3 all the way across. this makes for lots of little spaces to run the siding up. if i could leave blocks and find a good flashing method that would be much easier. any ideas?


----------



## vaultf600 (Apr 6, 2007)

maybe this was to confusing. how about if you were to cut a horizontal swath all the way across a building sided with t1 11 what would u do to try and water proof that.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Metal over the band, them I put term flashing over the decking ends too.


----------

